# الدكتور محمد رحومة يعلن عن تكوين مؤسسة تتبنى قضايا المتنصرين



## BITAR (22 أغسطس 2009)

*الدكتور محمد رحومة يعلن عن تكوين مؤسسة تتبنى قضايا المتنصرين *​ 

*كتبها **أ.د.محمد رحومة**الجمعة, 21 أغسطس 2009* 

*المتنصرون ...... وجع في قلب مصر *
*شعارنا : الآن .. تكلم ولا تخف ........ *
*إخوتى الأحرار : .. لقد شاء الرب أن نعلن عن أنفسنا وتبدأ قضيتنا في الظهورعلي الساحة الدولية. *
*ان تاريخ مظاهرة البيت الابيض يوم الثلاثاء 18-8-2009 لهي منعطف خطير و مهم في كفاحنا الشاق من اجل الاعتراف بنا و تذليل الصعاب التي تعترضنا ، و لنصرة المقهورين الذين يطلبون نجدتنا.*
*-ان عددا من الهيئات الدولية قد أعلن عن العمل و التنسيق معنا.*
*- في مصر من يعتبرنا خونة و مأجورين و لكننا نحب بلدنا و نملك قوة ونور المسيح الذي به وحده سوف يتم تغيير خريطة العالم. لقد بدأنا ، وهذا هو الجديد من أخبارنا :*
*- تم الاعلان عن انشاء فرع من مؤسسة " حررني يسوع " في القاهرة برئاسة الأستاذة نجلاء الامام " كاترين " الناشطة الحقوقية التي أصبحت قضيتها الآن هي " المتنصرين " . *
*- تجري الترتيبات لانشاء فرع آخر للمؤسسة في استراليا و فرنسا. - اول كتاب يصدر من المؤسسة سيكون قريبا بين أيدي القراء وهو : " نجلاء الإمام .. صوت صارخ في البرية" من إعداد أ . د . محمد رحومة*
*- سوف يتم انشاء موقع Website " وسنعلن عن طريقه الاتصال بنا و أخبارنا و فروعنا المنتشرة حول العالم. - للاتصال بنا الآن علي الايميل الخاص بنا : JESUS4FREEDOM@GMAIL.COM هذا البريد الالكتروني محمى من المتطفلين , يجب عليك تفعيل الجافا سكر يبت لرؤيته مؤقتا *
*-سوف نقوم بإصدار نشرة شهرية تتابع أخبار المتنصرين *
*- سنعمل فورا علي توثيق و تسجيل شهادات المتنصرين الحية و ستكون مرجعا امينا للباحثين عن الحق و الحرية.*
*-لدينا الوسائل لدفع الظلم عن اي متنصر في اي بقعة في العالم و سنكشف للرأي العام عن الممارسات الارهابية ضد المتنصرين. *
*نحن بصدد اللقاء مع اعضاء الكونجرس الامريكي بشأن المتنصرين وما يلاقونه من إضطهاد وتعذيب وملاحقة أمنية وإعلامية ومجتمعية.*
*- أخيراً نوجه الشكر اليكم لدعمكم المستمر لنا و صلاتكم من اجل قضيتنا.*
*و ليحفظكم الرب دائما *
*و....... حررني يسوع *
*خادم المسيح ..*
*أ . د . محمد رحومة *
*الرابط*
*http://www.freecopts.net/arabic/2009-06-28-16-57-25/44-2009-06-28-17-49-55/452--q-q-*


----------



## man4truth (22 أغسطس 2009)

*بجد عمل رائع و ربنا يديمه
كلنا نعضدك ونعمل معك
هذه هى بدايه الطريق الى الحريه الحقيقيه والتغيير الحقيقى
هذا هو الايمان القوى العامل بالمحبه الذى يريد ان الجميع يخلصون
ربنا يقويكم​*


----------



## monmooon (22 أغسطس 2009)

*بجد جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جداً جداً 
ربنا يباركم ويوسع خدمتكم امين ​*


----------



## zezza (22 أغسطس 2009)

خبر رائع و بداية قوية بنعمة المسيح له كل المجد 
ربنا يحفظ نشاطهم و يكونوا سبب بركة 
و احنا معاهم بقلوبنا و صلواتنا 
شكرا استاذ بيتر على الخبر


----------



## Ferrari (22 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يباركهم ويقوى ايمانهم بالمسيح

ويجعلهم سر بركة للمطهاضين فى العالم

وينشروا تعليم المسيح فى كل مكان

يسوع المسيح يحميكم من كل شر

شكراً على الخبر 
​


----------



## Coptic Adel (22 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا معاهم بجد ودي خطوة رائعة جدا

بس الطريق مفروش بالصعاب

رب المجد يحميهم ويساعدهم

شكرا للخبر يا بيتر
​


----------



## Coptic Mena (22 أغسطس 2009)

*خطوة رائعة من شخص فى غاية الشجاعة حقيقى وهو دة المفروض يتعمل  يكون فى موسسة تحمى حقوق المتنصرين وتقرب منهم بعد لما كان المتنصر مش بيقدر يقول لكن دلوقتى اتشجعوا بعد اميرة المتنصرين نجلاء الامام 
و الدكتور محمد رحومة ابشركم 5 مليون هايقولوا وبكل شجاعة احنا مع المسيح دلوقتى ومفيش قوة تبعدنا عنة المتنصر يا اخواتى بيعانى  اضطهاد اضعاف اللى احنا شايفينة اضطهادهم من كل جانب حتى من اهلة 
واقولها باستمرار هايكون عدد المتنصرين فى مصر اكتر من الاقباط شكرا ليك يا دكتور محمد بس يارب ابعد عدو الخير عن الموسسة وخليها تتم علشان لغايت امتى البلد بلدنا والواحد بيمشى فى الشارع كل مظهر بيشوفة بيحسسة انة غريب للاسف انا فعلا بتتطرق لمواضيع بعيدة عن الخبر بس اعمل اية ؟؟ مواضيع الاقباط والمتنصرين زى العقد متصلة ببعض يا اخواتى بلدنا دلوقتى مش بنعرف نبنى كنيسة ...كل سنة بتتبنى كنستين  واللى مش عارف يقرا شروط الخط الهمايونى اللى بيقلك من الاخر متبنيش احسن يا اخواتى فى مصر علشان اى واحد فى دولة عربية يفهم ويعرف ان كل كنيسة فى مصر وراها حكاية وروايا مشاكل الاقباط تحتاج الاف السطور للكتابة منها امن الدولة اللى بيرهب الاقباط مش بيحافظ على الاقباط والفتن الطائفية اللى فى المحافظات مثل المنيا وبنى سويف واسيوط وغيرها بتتكلم عن نفسها بالفعل..... معلش طولت عليك وتتطرقت لمواضيع كثيرة شكرا ليك على الخبر وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير
*​


----------

